# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΤΗΡΑΣ MORRIS

## σιαγιοργε

Έχω έναν απορροφητήρα κλασικό της  Morris 15ετοιας. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλω να καθαρίσω της τουρμπίνες του και δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω ?

----------

